# Weather!!!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]            [/move]

  SUMMER IS HERE    ​
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]            [/move]

At last a warm and Sunny Day! here in Shropshire, what about where you are ​


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm in Penzance in Cornwall and it's very sunny here, yesterday was too. Lets hope this is the start of the summer.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

It looks nice and sunny, but it's a bit breezy. however as i'm stuck in my office i don't really know what it is like outside.

yah boo.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Gorgeous here today, just been for a nice walk and even got ice creams! Hope it continues


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I sat in the garden earlier and went red.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

It is gorgeous here to, and it is really warm.  Been down to the park on the seafront this morning and managed to catch bit of sun to !


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yah boo sucks. I'm still sat in the office.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm in the office this afternoon, looking at a lovely warm sunny day


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Its gorgeous in worcestershire, im actually sunburnt just from walking to and around town


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Its absolutely gorgeous in Leeds, I really hope its here to stay


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Was gorgeous here too and it's gorgeous again today yaaaay!

xxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Its going to be   and more  here today


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm going to lay in the garden and try and relax in the sun.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Another glorious Day here 

Dont forget to put suncream on ​
Slip Slap Slop​


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It's like being in the med outside today, lovely weather.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Gorgeous in Essex today though I'm trying to cover up as sat out too long on Monday without realising how sunny it was


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah - gorgeous again here today, (Hamilton, 10 miles outside Glasgow) can't believe it!!

Plus, talking of suncream, Boots have loads of BOGOF offers!

E X


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Just left work at 4:30 and the temperature thing near work said 26 degrees!  Not sure how warm it was at the height of the day! 

Sat outside at lunchtime and had the sun on my back, it was so luuuuurvely!

Went to get an ice cream on the way home!   

Sue


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I had a fab sat in the garden after lunchtime, icrecream certainly makes it feel like summers here.


----------

